# Discount Coupons



## MrWhoopee (Mar 20, 2013)

Just saw on another thread where someone posted an HF discount coupon for others to print and use. I didn't know you could do that. Seems like there should be a thread dedicated to such a valuable service.

Here's a 25% Harbor Freight coupon good until 6/20/2013


----------



## HDRock (Mar 26, 2013)

MrWhoopee said:


> Just saw on another thread where someone posted an HF discount coupon for others to print and use. I didn't know you could do that. Seems like there should be a thread dedicated to such a valuable service.
> 
> Here's a 25% Harbor Freight coupon good until 6/20/2013
> 
> View attachment 97276


 
Thanks Mr
Getting ready to buy a welder at HF, I have a 20% off coupon but, 25% is better yet 
You can reprint a coupon and use it over n over, one per day


----------



## Boog (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey HD, the fine print on the coupon says it CANNOT be used for a variety of things, including a welder ..........................


----------



## HDRock (Mar 26, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Hey HD, the fine print on the coupon says it CANNOT be used for a variety of things, including a welder ..........................


Dang !! gota read the fine print, the other one I have says the same .
The welder is on sale but another 20 or 25% would be better 

Thanks for pointing that out ,would have been awkward at check out


----------



## slindo (Mar 27, 2013)

The whole coupon thing is pretty crazy. The coupon above says "original coupon must be submitted" which a lot of places take to mean that you can't use a printed out copy (though it is pure dumb luck if they notice it or not).  And sometimes the coupons they email include similar wording, even though they exist only in an electronic form, so there really isn't an orginal. I've been able to use such coupons after pointing it out to the saleperson after they have said it was no good. So a coupon that is originally distributed in electronic form is worth a safer bet than one that was, say, scanned from a flier.
Moral: Find the best coupon you can, but if it's one you have to print out, don't be too surprised if they won't accept it.

Hey, what welder are you thinking about? I notice TSC has the 140 Hobart for $450, $50 off this week, and there are some 10% off coupons floating about. Still a lot more than a comparable  HF welder, but the 140 has terrific consistently terrific reviews, and you can buy parts for it.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 27, 2013)

slindo said:


> The whole coupon thing is pretty crazy. The coupon above says "original coupon must be submitted" which a lot of places take to mean that you can't use a printed out copy (though it is pure dumb luck if they notice it or not). And sometimes the coupons they email include similar wording, even though they exist only in an electronic form, so there really isn't an orginal. I've been able to use such coupons after pointing it out to the saleperson after they have said it was no good. So a coupon that is originally distributed in electronic form is worth a safer bet than one that was, say, scanned from a flier.
> Moral: Find the best coupon you can, but if it's one you have to print out, don't be too surprised if they won't accept it.
> 
> Hey, what welder are you thinking about? I notice TSC has the 140 Hobart for $450, $50 off this week, and there are some 10% off coupons floating about. Still a lot more than a comparable HF welder, but the 140 has terrific consistently terrific reviews, and you can buy parts for it.


Harbor Freight does take printed coupons and I have printed the same coupons and used them more than once. Have also used scanned and printed ones, Harbor Freight wants your money

What welder was I thinking about? Been thinking , and lookin at _*all*_ small migs, I have a 260 amp AC/DC stick that works great for most things, I need something for small stuff ,was looking at HF 90 amp but it is flux core only and, min amps is 60, so looking now at HF 170 amp 220v with a coupon I have is $159 , not on a par with a Hobart Handler but a great price.
I saw the Hobart at TS for $450, also looking at a Real Gear mig 140, used ,like new on CL $200

Not sure how much I will use it, been doing ok with out it for 20 years using the stick and acetylene,the bad thing is when I quit welding for a living 20 yeas ago , haven't used a mig since than


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 29, 2013)

Note that the coupon says it can be used when ordering by phone or from the website, neither of which allows presentation of the original coupon. Moral of the story: don't just roll-over when the person at the register says no.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 31, 2013)

That's what I'm talkin' about, just keep 'em comin'. FWIW, it seems that they will frequently accept these coupons for things that are already discounted or otherwise excluded. Never hurts to try.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Whoopee, I used the coupon you posted yesterday , picked up one of these porta band saws, 62 bucks:


View attachment 97276


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 3, 2013)

MrWhoopee said:


> Just saw on another thread where someone posted an HF discount coupon for others to print and use. I didn't know you could do that. Seems like there should be a thread dedicated to such a valuable service.
> 
> Here's a 25% Harbor Freight coupon good until 6/20/2013
> 
> View attachment 97276


Hey Shingletown! Daughter going to get married on some friends property in Apple Hill.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 8, 2013)

No restrictions,with coupons  on splitters


----------



## HDRock (Apr 18, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ChadD (Apr 22, 2013)

I just used a 20% Off Harbor freight ripped out of a Popular Mechanics magazine to score a 27 Ton Ariens Logsplitter from Home Depot if you have a Harbor freight in your local area Home depot will honor the coupon. $1279 for a $1599 splitter I am pumped.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 22, 2013)

ChadD said:


> I just used a 20% Off Harbor freight ripped out of a Popular Mechanics magazine to score a 27 Ton Ariens Logsplitter from Home Depot if you have a Harbor freight in your local area Home depot will honor the coupon. $1279 for a $1599 splitter I am pumped.


 
Yep,  HD will accept coupons out of a mag , but not printed out ones, doesn't matter if the is a HF store in your area or not.
I used a HF coupon at HD for a shop vac, another guy I know used a HF coupon on a ladder


----------

